# Light Question



## Tim s (Aug 22, 2022)

What is this style of light called? Thanks in advance for your response. Both of my 1963 Schwinn Americans have them. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2022)

Some call those the "S light". The oldies like that were called "Top Loaders". There was a similar couple versions of the Delta that was called the Hawk, and it had wings at the rear.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks GTs58 I thought you would know the answer. I now need to search for one of those with a white bottom. Tim


----------

